# My longhaired mice.



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Just to give you all an idea. Some of my longhaired mice:

Diablo:

















Lotus:









Vivaro:









Elantra:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG your mice are so adorable :O


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are stunning :shock:


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks! I'm trying to get them good enough to show. The coat is getting better, but they're still to small, more pettype kind of mouse. I'm sending some to our show the 24th in Utrecht, Diablo and Lotus will be there and a grandchild of Elantra, Isuzu. I'm really excited.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow what lovely coats, I'm working on getting my LH's coat longer I've only just started, if only you where in the UK then I could get some new stock from you :roll:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

If only if you were in the uk indeed! So lovely. :shock:

You'll have to let us know how they get o at the show.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Angelmouse said:


> Wow what lovely coats, I'm working on getting my LH's coat longer I've only just started, if only you where in the UK then I could get some new stock from you :roll:


Thanks . Keep doing your thing, this is 1,5 years of work and there far from being 'showable'. I did take Diablo to a show when he was just 6 weeks old (the same week when I took his photo's) and he did very well. I got a U (which is higest) for his whiskers, a F (which is just below U) for his coat and a ZG (which is just below F) for hairlength. He has grown a lot since then and 'grown in' to his coat, so I wonder what they think of him now.

I'll keep you all posted on how they'll do.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Can i come and steals them???


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

What colour/variety is Vivaro? He looks very interesting.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

@ Ruthy: If you come in 3 weeks, i've lots then. You wouldn't even need to steel them!

@ Apple eyes: Vivaro is a silvered burmese, Aa B* cch ch D* P* gogo.


----------

